# Reliance 3.1Mbps EVDO



## snubbed (Mar 11, 2009)

The much awaited EVDO from Reliance is out. It comes with 3.1Mbps & nationwide roaming.
As usual its costlier than its competitor BSNL.

Details - *www.amitbhawani.com/blog/reliance-netconnect-broadband-evdo/
Tarrif - *www.amitbhawani.com/blog/reliance-evdo-tariff/


----------



## Pratul_09 (Mar 11, 2009)

I too just saw that the last night. Looks promising, but will have to wait and watch for the results. Reliance is big name in mobile communications and if it tries and reduces the prices a bit, every other service provider will be forced to reduce as well. Till then keep my fingers crossed.

Terms & Conditions : *offers.connectindia.in/reliance/terms.jsp
Tariff : *offers.connectindia.in/reliance/tariff.jsp

Night plan is rs. 499/- and unlimited is of rs. 1750/- with national roaming.
Cost of USB data card is rs 3500/- and you get 2 months unlimited access of same value as free.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2009)

> In the above listed plans - Reliance Netconnect team announces couple Unlimited plans *but they are not really 100% Unlimited and there is a 10Gb limit/month on the unlimited usage policy, hence dont expect to download tonnes of data by opting for the Unlimited plans.*


So much for the unlimited scheme.


----------



## x3060 (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah...looters


----------



## snubbed (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah. F**k this capping system.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 11, 2009)

these guys hav no right to call their capped schemes UNLIMITED.

btw has Airtel imposed this fair usage policy on the MO connections as well?


----------



## Stuge (Mar 11, 2009)

hellgate said:


> these guys hav no right to call their capped schemes UNLIMITED.



IMO these companies should be sued for false advertisements.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 11, 2009)

i think this is far better than tata's network anytime


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2009)

hellgate said:


> these guys hav no right to call their capped schemes UNLIMITED.
> 
> btw has Airtel imposed this fair usage policy on the MO connections as well?


UL plan is scrapped  in most parts of country, so it will take some time before it is implemented on MO



Stuge said:


> IMO these companies should be sued for false advertisements.



Why not? Affected users must approach consumer court.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


napster007 said:


> i think this is far better than tata's network anytime



I don't think so.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ y not? Its got better speeds (its broadband) and also the night unlimited is way too cheap. Practically speaking, the tata's speeds suc* big time. MY friends have been crying on this issue!


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2009)

^^The tariff sheet says that you have to pay Rs 2/MB on UL plan after 10GB data transfer. I will choose BSNL over Reliance if needed. Once Reliance launches EVDO service, TATA will be following soon.


----------



## snubbed (Mar 11, 2009)

Tata has already launched its EVDO, its called Photon. But its limited to 3 cities of which one is Chennai.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2009)

^^I know that.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

The tariff is GREAT. I liked the 2.5 GB plan.
In my place, 2mbps 2Gb plan is available @Retts. 700 /- from a local operator
Considering that I will mostly be moving within the Mumbai urband and sub-urban areas, I think I will get good speeds an thus can be truly mobile.


----------



## nauzad (Mar 13, 2009)

hellgate said:


> these guys hav no right to call their capped schemes UNLIMITED.
> 
> btw has Airtel imposed this fair usage policy on the MO connections as well?


u got cool rig....i suddenly realized it was the data card in discussion and not ur setup...


----------



## harry10 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> So much for the unlimited scheme.


 
reliance is the biggest cheater of all. What fckng crap man. You say plan is UL means its UL- period. 10gb limit - crap.
BSNL is still the best deal.


----------



## Indyan (Mar 13, 2009)

the only plan that i can possibly afford is the night ul one..its ok as i have wifi net provided by college.
bsnl offer is obviously better but it doesnt have cdma service every where.


----------



## amit_stg (Mar 13, 2009)

but night unlimited will also have FUP ?


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 14, 2009)

*www.rcom.co.in/Communications/rcom/RNetconnect/netconnect_broadband_tariff.html


> **Unlimited Night Add-on Pack (applicable on Pay As You Go, Broadband+1 GB, 2.5 GB, 5GB Plan)
> Unlimited usage plans will have a fair usage policy of 10 GB/month. Beyond which the customer will be charged at Rs. 2/- per MB


why they call this unlimited, it should be Broadband+ 10 GB Plan
AFAIK

```
Unlimited \Un*lim"it*ed\, a.
     1. Not limited; having no bounds; boundless; as, an unlimited
        expanse of ocean.
     
     2. Undefined; indefinite; not bounded by proper exceptions;
        as, unlimited terms. "Nothing doth more prevail than
        unlimited generalities." --Hooker.
          
     3. Unconfined; not restrained; unrestricted.
```


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 14, 2009)

amit_stg said:


> but night unlimited will also have FUP ?



Yes,


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 14, 2009)

But do they have EVDO covereage all across the country or is it just in select areas?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
They have EVDO coverage in select areas. Time to wait and watch


----------



## viruses (Mar 14, 2009)

wait some more time guys the prices are sure to drop


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 14, 2009)

viruses said:


> wait some more time guys the prices are sure to drop


I think the prices are already low(speaking of capped plans)

My local operator is prividing 2mpbs 2Gb plan for about 700/mo.
Reliance EVDO is providing 3.1 mbps down and 1.8 mbps up, 2.5 GB for 850/mo. It has advantage of being mobile.

Ofcourse these speeds mostly do not actually touch that mentioned by the ISP, but then this argument is applicable to both. And most of you know that dealing with a small local operator can eb frustrating many times.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> And most of you know that dealing with a small local operator can eb frustrating many times.


You are not the same Rohan anymore


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 14, 2009)

ichi said:


> You are not the same Rohan anymore


Nothing has changed(seeing in the mirror)


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

I doubt if they will provide 3.1 mbps speed in all places.

The connectionplan is not even unlimited as they have put limitation of 10GB. How come
they call a limited connection unlimited.


----------



## angeleyes (Mar 16, 2009)

The FUP is a deal breaker.

Will wait till the Official launch date for a retraction.

In the event FUP is implemented, will opt for Tata Photon Unlimited where there is no FUP.


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 18, 2009)

Reliance tariff sucks totally 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Reliance tariff sucks totally


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 7, 2009)

So finally *BSNL EVDO *or *Reliance EVDO *for Pune?


----------



## Akshay (Apr 7, 2009)

@angeleyes

Even photon has FUP


----------



## blackperl (Apr 7, 2009)

10 GB ?? biggest joke of the year


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 7, 2009)

When will we get REAL Broad-Band in India ???


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 10, 2009)

Got this connection for Rs.3500/-.
Speed is good enough; getting around 1.5mbps.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^^
What plan have you subscribed to and what is the tariff?


----------



## torrent08 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kiran_tech_mania said:


> Got this connection for Rs.3500/-.
> Speed is good enough; getting around 1.5mbps.



Pllease do post a SCREENSHOT IMAGE of the relaince Net Speed...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 13, 2009)

Ponmayilal said:


> ^^^^
> What plan have you subscribed to and what is the tariff?



I have opted for 850 Plan with 2.5 GB data transfer limit. But it seems like 2.5 GB is not enough for me. I am planning to add a 10GB Night Add-on Pack with additional RS.199/month.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 13, 2009)

The BIGGEST problem with these connections is the *Latency*


----------



## vickyadvani (Apr 14, 2009)

reliance can always show a capped scheme as "unlimited plan"

what is TRAI doing on this?cant they see that reliance is cheating people


----------



## Pat (Apr 14, 2009)

^^They have changed it..Its now called "10 GB Plan" and not "unlimited"


----------



## Indyan (Apr 15, 2009)

is it going to be available everywhere or in a few select areas?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
is it going to be available everywhere or in a few select areas?


----------



## snubbed (Apr 15, 2009)

Kiran.dks said:


> Got this connection for Rs.3500/-.
> Speed is good enough; getting around 1.5mbps.



Have you used it for bittorrent downloads ? What upload speeds are you getting ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it dynamic unshared IP like normal broadband or Static Shared IP like BSNL EVDO ?
If the later, coupled with the 15GB bandwidth cap it SUCKS bad.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 17, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> When will we get REAL Broad-Band in India ???


----------



## hellknight (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah and now we're seeing those sucky ads by Airtel about its 16 Mbps plan with a 40 GB downloading limit.. seriously.. who the hell will use the plan.. i bet people are going to check their e-mail only with that account.. watching videos would be fun but it will fill up the limit in no time..

On that plan we can download 50 GB in 7 hrs!!!.. what the hell was Airtel thinking when they launched this plan.. this plan is the best for gamers.. and nothing else..it would be fun playing games online on this plan..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 17, 2009)

snubbed said:


> Have you used it for bittorrent downloads ? What upload speeds are you getting ?



Sorry. I never tried torrent downloads.


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it wireless plan only ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 17, 2009)

vivek_master146 said:


> Is it wireless plan only ?



Yes. Its wireless.


----------



## INDIAMORE (Apr 18, 2009)

NO PROPER FAST, FASTER TBUT NO COMPLETE PEAK SPEED. BETTER BUT NOT BEST.


----------

